

Introducing Crowd and Open Source Development Sundays experiment - Mamsaac
http://sbtdev.blogspot.com/2014/03/introducing-crowd-open-source-software.html

======
Mamsaac
First time poster here. Have been lurking for a long time (I guess I would
have to blame /r/programming for that). Hopefully people are interested! Any
feedback will be greatly appreciated, since the purpose of the project is to
create a community, nothing matters more than the community's feedback.

